# SPEAR GLADES X TUNNEL BUILD



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Congrats on your build lookin forward to pics.


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Can't wait to see the pics of this taking shape! Congrats, Captain!


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

def keep us posted. any way you could share what all options you put on it and final build price? i think this is going to be my next skinny skiff.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

DeepSouthFly said:


> def keep us posted. any way you could share what all options you put on it and final build price? i think this is going to be my next skinny skiff.


Will do. Of you get the chance to wet test one I highly recommend it. It's unlike any other boat I've ridden in. I'm always skeptical about how tunnels will pole and this boat absolutely blew my mind by how well it did.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

Yeah I hear a lot of great things about those boats.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Sounds like this boat may be a lot better for a place that a tunnel is really needed like deep south TX.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice, looking forward to seeing the pics.


As a moderator stated to mention things like this, this post should be moved to bragging spot.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

commtrd said:


> Sounds like this boat may be a lot better for a place that a tunnel is really needed like deep south TX.


This boat would be perfect for South Texas. I lived in corpus for 2 years and it would be perfect for the lower laguna Madre.However the chaz river here in central Florida is a lower unit graveyard especially in the winter time when we have negative lows. The Texas bottom is forgiving mostly as it is a mud bottom with scattered oysters. The bottom here is literally slabs of rock. One piece of lime rock can be several acres in size. Trust me if you want run here in the back country you will want a tunnel or what most localsuccessful use is an airboat.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Well here is phase 1 of the build. The plug and cap are ready to go. Harry has been informative the whole way through this process and things are coming together nicely.
View attachment 5805
View attachment 5806


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice, you'll love it and yes, it poles like a dream. I love mine.

Tiller ? Coffin box? Hatches? Jack Plate?


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

I got a tiller with a coffin box that sits width way across the boat so I can use it as a lodge bench for clients. No hatches on the boat. I have a few simms boat bags that will hold just about everything I need. Harry and I are coming up with ideas for mounting striping buckets to the poling platform and front tower. I'm sure I'll love it! It is insane how skinny this boat will run. I rode on one in upper tampa bay and we were going where I've only seen airboatsome and wade fishermen it was wild.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

You must have hitched a ride with Ryan.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Yup sure did what a hell of guy and angler. He knows how to move that boat!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I've seen a Glades X in the upper bay. If its the same one, such a sick boat.

You can tell who the locals are, they know where to run on what tides.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

How much ballpark did a spear glades x with a tunnel run for just the hull and trailer? I've always thought they were great looking boats by the way.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice, looking forward to following this thing get built.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> How much ballpark did a spear glades x with a tunnel run for just the hull and trailer? I've always thought they were great looking boats by the way.


Shoot me a pm


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Saltychicken said:


> Will do. Of you get the chance to wet test one I highly recommend it. It's unlike any other boat I've ridden in. I'm always skeptical about how tunnels will pole and this boat absolutely blew my mind by how well it did.


Please advise what the performance numbers are as I have a non tunnel version with a 25++ Yamaha and thought about a 2 stroke 50 repowering....


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Harry installed some a guess what you would call races for the deck. The more or less stiffener/stringer if you will. I'll be able run more wires if needed and it has stiffened up the hull quite a bit which will help with flex I imagine with the extra 20 horses and typically carrying a bigger load. Harmy has been in touch with me through the entire process so far and sometimes he just calls to chat about life and fishing lol. Helluva guy. Anyways guys I'll keep adding pics as I get them...oh btw Harry is working on some next level stuff over at his shop and I promise you what he is doing is going to change the game. This guy really thinks outside the box and he has the attitude of if it can't be done...I will find a way to do it. Cheers guys


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Interesting. So is he putting a floor in or is he just going to core around those? Mine doesn't have any kind of cable chase and I wish it did. I had a friend glass a little chase on my deck coming out of my coffin box and running aft. Regardless, my hull seems plenty rigid the way it is. I've banged it pretty hard for long runs a few times and I don't notice any flex.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

He's going to deck over it i believe. I think it's more for wires and drainage but he did mention it will help with the heavy loads I carry


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

You have a while, but what are your thoughts on a cavitation plate? The boat you were in has one and I have one. The skiff in the video Harry put out a while back does not have one. I have taken my plate off but have yet to run it to see how it does. Hopefully I will get out Friday after work to do that and I'll post up how it did. Cav plates can be great, but every single one of them creates at least some drag and varying amounts of spray.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Sublime said:


> You have a while, but what are your thoughts on a cavitation plate? The boat you were in has one and I have one. The skiff in the video Harry put out a while back does not have one. I have taken my plate off but have yet to run it to see how it does. Hopefully I will get out Friday after work to do that and I'll post up how it did. Cav plates can be great, but every single one of them creates at least some drag and varying amounts of spray.


I think they are a must if you are going to be consistently running super skinny. It is assurance that there is water around the prop and the pick up. You could run a bobs low water pickup up without the cave plate if you want, but realistically how fast do you wanna go in that little boat.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

You've mentioned carrying more than one client and heavier loads. Keep in mind freeboard is 12 inches at the back. Pull a 7 inch draft and you have 5 inches of freeboard real fast. I consider my skiff dang near as stable as my B2 was so I think you're good there.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Sublime said:


> You've mentioned carrying more than one client and heavier loads. Keep in mind freeboard is 12 inches at the back. Pull a 7 inch draft and you have 5 inches of freeboard real fast. I consider my skiff dang near as stable as my B2 was so I think you're good there.


Yeah I talked to Harry about that some why the coffin box is almost like a client barrier. No going to the back for them. The average spots in fishing for this boat are about 12-15inches on a good tide and the whole run is about that depth as well. I'm definitely going to have to play with loading the boat etc.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

View attachment 6643
View attachment 6644
View attachment 6644


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

The deck over looks great in my opinion and gives the boat a way larger foot print for storage. It is coming along nicely ready to get this thing wet and put it through the paces.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I may have to come to Florida and hire you to show me around in that boat!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Saltychicken said:


> The deck over looks great in my opinion and gives the boat a way larger foot print for storage. It is coming along nicely ready to get this thing wet and put it through the paces.


Pretty neat and different than mine. I now see what he was doing in your earlier post.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Any updates?


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm calling Harry today should have some pics up hopefully today. I called jack foreman at crossroads propeller out in port Lavaca. He has the tohatsu 50 hp dialed in prop wise for tunnels. He's getting together with Harry and should be building props for his tunnel boats


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Cool. 3 blade ? That's what Jack did for me.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Sublime said:


> Cool. 3 blade ? That's what Jack did for me.


Yup. How do you like your prop?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Saltychicken said:


> Yup. How do you like your prop?



I like it. I also have a stock Powertech SRA 4 13 pitch. The prop Jack did for me is a SRA 3 in 11 pitch I believe. The stock 4 blade is a tad faster, but Jack's prop stays hooked up which was the whole idea. With me (230 lbs) and a passenger I get about 28 mph out of Jack's prop.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

I won


Sublime said:


> I like it. I also have a stock Powertech SRA 4 13 pitch. The prop Jack did for me is a SRA 3 in 11 pitch I believe. The stock 4 blade is a tad faster, but Jack's prop stays hooked up which was the whole idea. With me (230 lbs) and a passenger I get about 28 mph out of Jack's prop.


I wonder what I'll be running with a 50hp? I'm excited to see what it puts down. I'm glad his prop doesn't blow out. Some of the creeks I'm running are tight and curvy


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Jack is the mayor of props. He built my 3 blade too. I cant wait to see what this thing will do. It's going to run skinnier than it even says it will I bet.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Saltychicken said:


> I'm calling Harry today should have some pics up hopefully today. I called jack foreman at crossroads propeller out in port Lavaca. He has the tohatsu 50 hp dialed in prop wise for tunnels. He's getting together with Harry and should be building props for his tunnel boats


You have no idea how happy I am to hear that. Since I've decided to keep my Whip, I've been sweating the 2 stroke/4 stroke decision. I was going to call Jack when I got home from this business trip and pick his brain about it before I ordered the motor.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Tx_Whipray said:


> You have no idea how happy I am to hear that. Since I've decided to keep my Whip, I've been sweating the 2 stroke/4 stroke decision. I was going to call Jack when I got home from this business trip and pick his brain about it before I ordered the motor.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

It's good that Tohatsu offers a short shaft. And they have tilt and trim which my etec 30 does not offer in the 15" length.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

From what he tells me he has the 50hp tohatsu good to go. Yeah it's the only manufacturer left does. May be difficult in the future to find one hopefully tohatsu will continue to make them


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Any updates from Panacea? The suspense is killing me and I already have one. lol


----------



## treydyer00 (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm currently re-powering my 2002 16' Whipray tunnel with a 50 Tohatsu. The 15" shaft option was a major selling point, in that I can keep my platform as low as possible. Forrest, at Vantage marine in POC is doing the work and is using a prop from Jack. Can't wait to see how it turns out. Side note: Harry built me a one-off skiff a few years back, just before he came up with the Glades X. It's on his website under http://spearflatsskiffs.com/website-news/low-tidetexas/

Cool little boat. I've got a 25 Yamaha with a jet foot on it. I got to drive over and spend some time with Harry while he was wrapping up the build. Great guy.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Sublime said:


> Any updates from Panacea? The suspense is killing me and I already have one. lol


It's killing me too he was down here in Tampa on Saturday and we had lunch he will be sending me pics soon.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Saltychicken. I took the cavitation plate off of mine today. It still ran fine at speed, but it was much harder to get on plane etc, so it will be going back on. 

It is hard to film and run a boat by yourself, sp here is a crummy screen shot. All the way jacked up, tabs up and plenty of water.










Teaser shot to make your wait even harder.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Sublime said:


> Saltychicken. I took the cavitation plate off of mine today. It still ran fine at speed, but it was much harder to get on plane etc, so it will be going back on.
> 
> It is hard to film and run a boat by yourself, sp here is a crummy screen shot. All the way jacked up, tabs up and plenty of water.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Lol you're killing me. Yeah jack foreman was telling me that a cavitation plate is a must. I'm hoping this 50hp keeps the water flowing from the tunnel and doesn't suck it dry lol.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

And I don't know if it was just me or not, but the boat seemed a little loose. I imagine the vertical sections of my cavitation plate help with that.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

How's it coming Salty? I dropped my whip off Friday to get the 'hotsu 50 installed.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Tx_Whipray said:


> How's it coming Salty? I dropped my whip off Friday to get the 'hotsu 50 installed.


It's going man still waiting on Harry to send me some pics. Apparently he has been slammed and has a couple of builds of going on right now.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Well no pics of the boat but the prop from Jack foreman arrived today and this thing should rip this boat out the water 12×14 pitch with some serious cupping and grind work. Should be exciting to see how she runs.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Hell yea! I talked to Jack yesterday and he said he's talking to Harry about getting his own Glades X.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Hell yea! I talked to Jack yesterday and he said he's talking to Harry about getting his own Glades X.


Yeah he is real excited about the boat he calls me about twice a week with questions lol


----------



## Redfish727 (Mar 22, 2016)

crboggs said:


> I've seen a Glades X in the upper bay. If its the same one, such a sick boat.
> 
> You can tell who the locals are, they know where to run on what tides.


You know that's right chris. Love them low tides. I gotta get ya out on the glades x soon. I think you would love it. I know I had ole salty chickens butt puckered haha


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Drove by on my way to get my wade fix recently and saw two boats at your house. That's just not fair man...*lol*


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Hell yea! I talked to Jack yesterday and he said he's talking to Harry about getting his own Glades X.


I took him for a spin in mine a couple of weeks ago. Ran it though some skinny, showed him how it poled etc. I think he went home with some good ideas on how he would set up his.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Yeah he was telling me that he's dead set on putting a 50hp on his as well. Jack seems like a really good guy. Lot of knowledge in the tunnel world.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Really curious to see how the 50hp performs. Strongly considering pulling the trigger on this skiff


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Ok here is a little update we are literally a week and a half away from putting her in the water. Here are the latest pics Harry has sent me. I'll send more once she is in the water! Also if you're going to prop this boat with a tunnel hull you need to contact Jack foreman over at crossroads props in Texas. He has the tohatsu 4s 50hp dialed in 9n tunnel skiffs


----------



## treydyer00 (Sep 14, 2009)

Agreed. Ran my new Tohatsu 50hp 4 stroke with one of Jack's props this weekend for the first time. I have a 2002 Whipray 16 with tunnel. Got 34 mph at 6000 rpms with two people and fuel. The motor/prop combo seem to have considerable more power than the old 60 Merc 2 stroke that I replaced.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

She's almost there. Time for the rub rail and rigging. Just a few more finishing touches and we will be burning the limerock flats of the nature coast!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

treydyer00 said:


> Agreed. Ran my new Tohatsu 50hp 4 stroke with one of Jack's props this weekend for the first time. I have a 2002 Whipray 16 with tunnel. Got 34 mph at 6000 rpms with two people and fuel. The motor/prop combo seem to have considerable more power than the old 60 Merc 2 stroke that I replaced.


My 99 Whip is done and waiting for me at Leader Marine, and Jack has my prop ready. Going to pick up the boat Monday, and going to swing through Port Lavaca and pick up my prop on the way home. No way I can drive all that way and not put it in the water for a bit...


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Call me if you need a co-pilot. I would like to check out the Whipray.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

message me your cell. My 10 year old is out of school Monday, so he might join me, but if you send me your number I'll get back to you. My new trailer fitting date is May 5th, so I'll be down in Seadrift soon, too.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Just FYI for anyone trying to get in touch with Jack. I talked to him this morning and he is on his way to the hospital. His blood pressure spiked again, and they are afraid he will stroke out. Keep him in your thoughts.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Oh man that's awful I'll keep him in my thoughts


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

That's too bad. Hope they get it back under control quickly.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up about Jack. He's a tough old boot, I hope he is OK.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Coty, when you get this this thing done and you find yourself on my side of the Bay, let me know. I'll definitely ride with ya!


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Shadowcast said:


> Coty, when you get this this thing done and you find yourself on my side of the Bay, let me know. I'll definitely ride with ya!


Ok sounds good


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Saltychicken said:


> Ok sounds good


John call me after 12 if you can. I have some questions to ask you about some industry related things


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Saltychicken said:


> John call me after 12 if you can. I have some questions to ask you about some industry related things


I had to get a new phone and lost lots of contacts. Text me your number at 863.860.7250


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

She's damn near done and Harry has done an excellent job. Excited to see the numbers she puts out


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Man she is lookin good...


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I truly think these are the nicest boats out there right now. Such a sleek and minimalistic design.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

If I could do it over again darn sure what I would have bought.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Congrats, looks beautiful!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Oaky, give up the goods already.  Surely you've splashed it by now.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Ok well the boat performs awesome. I didn't notice a huge loss in draft compared to the Ryan's super light 30 no on the back. I can do about 26-28 mph at just over half throttle. (Can't give exact rpms tach not installed yet) I have to make a few adjustments to boat. The tohatsu tiller arm kicks out to the left and it requires a longer tiller extension than Harry thought it would. I'm going to have to raise a few things up because I'm 6'4 and don't like havingnit reach down. There were a few fit and finish things that need to addressed but Harry in good faith told me to come up and he will address all the gripes I had. The tohatsu 50hp on this thing with Jack foreman's prop is ridiculous. I'm going to install the tach and with jacks help fine tune this thing. The boat absolutely flies and I've ran it in 9 10 inches of water so far with the Jack plate down so we will see how skinny I can get her to run. With the heavier motor you have to play with the tabs a little more than with the lighter 30 hp motors but it's nothing substantial. If you guys fly fish do yourself a favor and put i
On carbon marines toe rails with spikes absolutely a great investment and makes line management amazing. Ok I'll take questions now lol.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I talked to Jack today and he told me about some of the speed you're seeing. I'm picking up my prop tomorrow, and then getting my trailer fitting at Coastline. Be fun to compare notes as we go.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good looking boat!


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Tx_Whipray said:


> I talked to Jack today and he told me about some of the speed you're seeing. I'm picking up my prop tomorrow, and then getting my trailer fitting at Coastline. Be fun to compare notes as we go.


Yeah that would be awesome I'm going to load my boat with a full tank all my gear and go to a weigh station and weigh everything and subtract trailer weight and see exactly what I'm doing


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Looking good. Where did the little control box on the grab bar come from? I need to do something different on mine.

My carbon marine tiller arm is 29.5" OAL and comes right to the edge of the cap.

How much did those toe rails cost? For years I've been fighting line management and I have resisted buckets, baskets, mats etc . I've also avoided toe rails because the line just goes right over them.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Sublime said:


> Looking good. Where did the little control box on the grab bar come from? I need to do something different on mine.
> 
> My carbon marine tiller arm is 29.5" OAL and comes right to the edge of the cap.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Hey Saltychicken. What are you doing for a bilge pump? I have been running without one for a year, but I have my wires run already. Your floor appears to be built up more than mine. I have a hump at the stern so I don't have any one area the water will build up in, I have two areas one on either side of the hump. I guess I'll just pick a side. If water stands on the side without the pump, I could just stand on the back corner and I think the water would drain over the hump then and get picked up by the pump, if that makes sense.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Sublime said:


> Hey Saltychicken. What are you doing for a bilge pump? I have been running without one for a year, but I have my wires run already. Your floor appears to be built up more than mine. I have a hump at the stern so I don't have any one area the water will build up in, I have two areas one on either side of the hump. I guess I'll just pick a side. If water stands on the side without the pump, I could just stand on the back corner and I think the water would drain over the hump then and get picked up by the pump, if that makes sense.


I haven't decided yet on a pump when I've taken on water I just pull the plug and let it run out. Harry made a funnel design in the back and the water flies out. If I get a bilge I'll mount it in just above the funnel because at that point the water has gotten too high. I am however going to get a fully automatic pump so.i don't have a switch


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Ok guys so it's time for the review I guess. After multiple guided trips and one bent prop shaft I can assure you of the capabilities of the boat and the things I would change about the boat or reccomend to Harry when someone is considering his boat especially a tiller.
1. The boat without a doubt is the shallowest running and poling skiff I have ever been on and probably the quietest too. It's also incredibly dry. Not as dry as a chittum or or Harry's low tide guide but hey it's a lot less in $$$ and is still way shallower.
2. If you're a hells bay owner you may want to skip to 3. Watermans, whiprays, the entire shallow gambit even they're tunnel versions cannot stand up to this boat performance wise when it comes to the skinny stuff and I have been on all of them and would be willing to bet $$$ that your hells bay could not go where this boat does....sorry it's the truth. However the fit and finish on hells bay supersedes this boat but so does the price tag by about 20 to 30k. The finish isn't awful but Harry needs to refine it a bit and he has taken the criticism well.
3. It's a quick hull. The boat has sharp lines and chimes and the result is a little boat that scoots. Simple as that.
4. It fishes like a larger boat and I'm being honest by saying it's a boat you could pole with one hand all day (because I've done it)
5. Have Harry get your wingspan and height if you order a boat I'm 6 4 and few things I have to stretch for a bit to reach. Tab switches, jack plate etc.
6. I have a deck over the floor so it lowered my vertical space so I have to be smart with storage but I've figured it out but it was a little bit of a pain at first.
7. If you go with a tunnel version you ABSOLUTELY MUST get a prop from jack foreman.

Phone is dying to be continued


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks for the update. My fit and finish leaves a lot to be desired as well. I saw his new GladeZ or whatever he is calling it a couple of months ago and he has definitely stepped up his game in that area.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

What's the difference in the glades x and z?


----------



## oysterhsdr (Feb 21, 2017)

Sublime said:


> Thanks for the update. My fit and finish leaves a lot to be desired as well. I saw his new GladeZ or whatever he is calling it a couple of months ago and he has definitely stepped up his game in that area.


Thanks to both of you for your informative threads on the Spear boats! I currently have a gheenoe highsider that I'm trying to fish for another 1-2 years before I upgrade, so I'm doing a ton of research on everything from Salt Marsh to Cayo's.... the Hells Bay and Chittums of the world will be out of my budget. I've been giving the Spear boats a hard look because they are local to my area, seem to design an awesome skiff, and also seem like a business I would want to support.

My question to you guys is you mention the fit and finish, I wanted to ask if you could be more specific in regards to the issues you're having. Obviously there is a price difference between the top of the line builders, but are you saying the fit and finish still leaves alot to be desired with that consideration or are you comparing to the top of the line skiffs.

Looking forward to your replies and both of you have killer skiffs!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> What's the difference in the glades x and z?


Mostly with the entry to a third of the way down from the bow. Running strakes are different if I recall and he is adding spray rails now. I think he is adding the floor like Salty has in his as well. Overall width and length are unchanged.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

oysterhsdr said:


> Thanks to both of you for your informative threads on the Spear boats! I currently have a gheenoe highsider that I'm trying to fish for another 1-2 years before I upgrade, so I'm doing a ton of research on everything from Salt Marsh to Cayo's.... the Hells Bay and Chittums of the world will be out of my budget. I've been giving the Spear boats a hard look because they are local to my area, seem to design an awesome skiff, and also seem like a business I would want to support.
> 
> My question to you guys is you mention the fit and finish, I wanted to ask if you could be more specific in regards to the issues you're having. Obviously there is a price difference between the top of the line builders, but are you saying the fit and finish still leaves alot to be desired with that consideration or are you comparing to the top of the line skiffs.
> 
> Looking forward to your replies and both of you have killer skiffs!


Mostly little stuff. He used screws to attach my rub rail which is fine, but they left the screws sticking through the back side like little razor blades waiting for you to grab the rail and get skewered. I took a grinder and ground them all of flush. Whatever he painted my floor and inside walls with sucked. I don't know if something went wrong when he catalyzed it or what but it was "chalky" to the touch and would not clean up for anything when something got on it. I ended up repainting it myself and it turned out nice and cleans up easily now. The lid to my coffin box was off kilter a little so I relocated the hinges and got it straight again. Stuff like that. His molds for the hull and cap seem to be good and true.

Would I buy another Spear? Yep, without hesitation.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Saltychicken said:


> Watermans, whiprays, the entire shallow gambit even they're tunnel versions cannot stand up to this boat performance wise when it comes to the skinny stuff and I have been on all of them and would be willing to bet $$$ that your hells bay could not go where this boat does....sorry it's the truth. However the fit and finish on hells bay supersedes this boat but so does the price tag by about 20 to 30k. The finish isn't awful but Harry needs to refine it a bit and he has taken the criticism well.
> 
> Phone is dying to be continued


I'll take that bet. Let me know.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> What's the difference in the glades x and z?


The glades z is the new hull. It has big spray rails and sharper entry. (It slices through chop like butter). The tunnel is slightly different etc. It's basically an improvement where the glades x was lacking a bit from what Harry tells me


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Bluwave said:


> I'll take that bet. Let me know.


Name the place so.i can make you scratch your head just like my buddy who has a waterman lol


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

oysterhsdr said:


> Thanks to both of you for your informative threads on the Spear boats! I currently have a gheenoe highsider that I'm trying to fish for another 1-2 years before I upgrade, so I'm doing a ton of research on everything from Salt Marsh to Cayo's.... the Hells Bay and Chittums of the world will be out of my budget. I've been giving the Spear boats a hard look because they are local to my area, seem to design an awesome skiff, and also seem like a business I would want to support.
> 
> My question to you guys is you mention the fit and finish, I wanted to ask if you could be more specific in regards to the issues you're having. Obviously there is a price difference between the top of the line builders, but are you saying the fit and finish still leaves alot to be desired with that consideration or are you comparing to the top of the line skiffs.
> 
> Looking forward to your replies and both of you have killer skiffs!


My fit and finish issues.were minor to a degree. One of the the feet on the platform wasn't level the deck. I fixed that buy tightening the bolts. I had screw tips sticking through the rails just like sublime. (I chewed Harry's ass for that pretty hard so I doubt that will happen again) my gel coat however is immaculate except by the bulk head where the bonding epoxy bled over a bit. There were a few nicks here and there etc, but they really didn't bother me considering I have the boat oyster rash the first day I had it . I made a list of the things I wasn't happy about and Harry said bring the boat back and he'll fix everything on the list. Can't ask for more than that. The performance aspects of the boat still outweigh all of the minor issues it has and his boats are only getting more refined as.he hires new people


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Saltychicken said:


> Name the place so.i can make you scratch your head just like my buddy who has a waterman lol


Can I get on that bet with my shadowcast


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Can I get on that bet with my shadowcast


Sure easy money for me lol


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> What's the difference in the glades x and z?


He has the Evergladez up on his website now. This is the skiff I saw when he came to Texas.

http://spearflatsskiffs.com/model/evergladez/


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Saltychicken said:


> Sure easy money for me lol


I run in fly spit


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I run in fly spit


Well I'm in tampa so if you wanna attempt to follow me it's your boat that gets damaged not mine lol


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I will see your Tampa Bay and raise you 10,000 islands because that's my running area.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I will see your Tampa Bay and raise you 10,000 islands because that's my running area.


Lol let's do it i frequent those waters


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

It's all good just having fun I really wanted that boat you have but I already had a motor 20 hp so that's one of the reasons I chose my boat really surprised at how shallow it actually runs. Love them Spears boats though you would definitely leave me high and dry if I was in my action craft for sure under a foot it's scary in that thing.


----------



## GeeBee (Jun 2, 2017)

Harry told me today that my EvergladeZ is getting close to being finished!


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

GeeBee said:


> Harry told me today that my EvergladeZ is getting close to being finished!


Congrats man. Go over that thing with a fine toothed comb and address any of your gripes before you take the keys to it and he will address any of the issues you have on the spot. He's pretty good about that stuff.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Disclaimer: I don't care what brand of boat it is there will always be something that bugs you if you are as detail oriented as myself.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> It's all good just having fun I really wanted that boat you have but I already had a motor 20 hp so that's one of the reasons I chose my boat really surprised at how shallow it actually runs. Love them Spears boats though you would definitely leave me high and dry if I was in my action craft for sure under a foot it's scary in that thing.


When I'm down there we should meet up and fish and trade fishing stories.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Saltychicken said:


> When I'm down there we should meet up and fish and trade fishing stories.


10 4 on that I am an hour away from Everglades city pm I am game. I'm a good on either end of the boat just love the peacefulness way up in the back country.


----------



## GeeBee (Jun 2, 2017)

Saltychicken said:


> Congrats man. Go over that thing with a fine toothed comb and address any of your gripes before you take the keys to it and he will address any of the issues you have on the spot. He's pretty good about that stuff.


You got me nervous now!!


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Saltychicken said:


> Name the place so.i can make you scratch your head just like my buddy who has a waterman lol



Charleston, SC. Come make me scratch my head and make some money.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

GeeBee said:


> You got me nervous now!!


You'll be fine and so will the boat. Harry's boats are structurally sound and amazing boats. I'll give you an example of what I'm talking about. I had a small blob of epoxy squeeze out from the cap bonding to the hull. It was the size of half of my thumb nail. The stuff I'm talking about is purely aesthetic, but you're the customer as I was and if you want it the way you want then he'll do it. That's all i was getting at


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

GeeBee said:


> Harry told me today that my EvergladeZ is getting close to being finished!


Is that the successor to the Glades X Tunnel?


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Is that the successor to the Glades X Tunnel?


Yes


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Sublime said:


> He has the Evergladez up on his website now. This is the skiff I saw when he came to Texas.
> 
> http://spearflatsskiffs.com/model/evergladez/


Those pictures were taken at Jack's place, weren't they. That looks like his truck, and that's surely the field across the road from his shop. I bet that thing runs and jumps up great. One of the best set up boats I've seen from the "factory". Taller transom, jackplate, motor high enough, cav plate. I bet it works.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Those pictures were taken at Jack's place, weren't they. That looks like his truck, and that's surely the field across the road from his shop. I bet that thing runs and jumps up great. One of the best set up boats I've seen from the "factory". Taller transom, jackplate, motor high enough, cav plate. I bet it works.


You bet your ass it works lol jk. Jack foreman just bought that exact boat from him. If Jack foreman bought the boat it should tell you something


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm going to call him and make him take me for a ride, then.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

that Z is a nice looking skiff. Huge tunnel.


----------



## Redfish727 (Mar 22, 2016)

this should get ya chummed up


----------



## Redfish727 (Mar 22, 2016)

Yo salty yard bird. We need to get up on these bets brother. Easy money, I need to finish building my next motor for the skiff.


----------



## Saltychicken (Jan 18, 2017)

Redfish727 said:


> Yo salty yard bird. We need to get up on these bets brother. Easy money, I need to finish building my next motor for the skiff.


Let's go get paid lol redfish727


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Redfish727 said:


> Yo salty yard bird. We need to get up on these bets brother. Easy money, I need to finish building my next motor for the skiff.


Come get it big boy. I'd pay to see that skiff pole in less than 4" of water.



Saltychicken said:


> Let's go get paid lol redfish727


Come get this easy money 

.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bluwave said:


> Come get it big boy. I'd pay to see that skiff pole in less than 4" of water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poles in less than 4"? What are you running, a 24 Carolina Skiff with a 15hp? Bwahaha


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Poles in less than 4"? What are you running, a 24 Carolina Skiff with a 15hp? Bwahaha


No son, that's what it would take to go places mine can't.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Redfish727 said:


> Yo salty yard bird. We need to get up on these bets brother. Easy money, I need to finish building my next motor for the skiff.


I got to ride, pole, and fish Redfish727's Glades X today. Stay home, keep your money...


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sick boat, can't believe how shallow it's runnin


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Actually I believe this could be the definition of "stoopid skinny".


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

That's crazy. Jet boat?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

commtrd said:


> Actually I believe this could be the definition of "stoopid skinny".


Stoopid is def the key word here


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

crboggs said:


> That's crazy. Jet boat?


Nope, just a Majek RFL with the motor jacked all the way up in the hands of a guy that's forgotten more about his home waters than most of us will ever know.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

crboggs said:


> I got to ride, pole, and fish Redfish727's Glades X today. Stay home, keep your money...


Sounds like a 2 cycle engine. Do you know what make?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> Sounds like a 2 cycle engine. Do you know what make?


It's an old school 3 cylinder 30 horse Yamaha. Great motor.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Looks like you guys won't be taking his money unless you got an air boat


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

As long as he maintains the light 2s the glades is an excellent back country skiff. Hard pressed to beat the versatility/durability of the Whipray with 2s however.


----------



## Jim Lenfest (Jul 20, 2016)

commtrd said:


> Actually I believe this could be the definition of "stoopid skinny".


When I find myself going that fast, that shoal, I usually wake up in a cold sweat and breathe a sigh of relief. Amazing to say the least. Course here in Maine, those creeks, even the mud is scattered full of rocks. jim


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jim Lenfest said:


> When I find myself going that fast, that shoal, I usually wake up in a cold sweat and breathe a sigh of relief. Amazing to say the least. Course here in Maine, those creeks, even the mud is scattered full of rocks. jim


That video was made by a friend of mine running his custom 6 blade aluminum prop with a Honda 150 on a Majek Redfish Line.


----------

